# Kaiser's 1st ABTs - qview



## kaiser (Mar 23, 2010)

We tried these four different ways: 
1) Extra sharp cheddar cheese
2) Chive and onion cream cheese
3) Both the cheddar cheese and the cream cheese
4) Leftover velveeta/hamburger/sausage/Ro-Tel cheese dip

Smoked for 2.5 hours at about 225 with hickory.  Half pre-cooked the bacon per Jeff's instructions.

The cheddar and cream cheese ones were the best followed by the meat/cheese dip ones.


----------



## ronp (Mar 23, 2010)

Very nice looking.


----------



## brae (Mar 23, 2010)

Nummmer's..................Great pics too.  Nice job


----------



## rdknb (Mar 23, 2010)

wow they look good, I love abt's


----------



## fourthwind (Mar 23, 2010)

gotta love em! Great looking set of abt's

How about a taste report of the different fillings. Interested in the sharp cheese..

BTW be careful of the edges on those king kooker pepper holders.  Mine was razor blade sharp, and cut the heck out of my hands while i was washing it.


----------



## roller (Mar 23, 2010)

Man that is nothing but money !!!!!!!!  I have got to try those and soon. Thanks for the post you really hit a button with me.


----------



## kaiser (Mar 23, 2010)

The ones with just cream cheese or cheddar cheese weren't that great - but the ones that had BOTH cheddar and cream cheese were awesome.  I guess the cheddar gives it the flavor and the cream cheese gives it the creaminess


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 23, 2010)

Now those are some really good looking Abt's you have made there. I have always said that there should be some sort of meat in them. To me they just taste better with some meat in them.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 23, 2010)

They look great Kaiser, your rack is just like mine...


----------

